# Any rats ufa in Destin, Fort Walton Beach, Niceville or Crestview Florida?



## Pikachu (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello, I am looking to adopt a few rats. It has been difficult to find a rat community in my area, so I am trying to do that. So if you know of anyone that has rats, or if you have rats that would make great pets please drop me a line. I am willing to travel, and pay a rehoming fee. Thank you! =)


----------

